# TM4 inverter for Remy HVH250 motor



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I spotted this e-may auction last night. I've contacted the seller, but he won't ship outside the US 

Therefore, I thought I'd pass it on to someone else.

I've been in touch with the manufacturer, who informs me that the software originally loaded, is optimised for the Remy HVH250 motor.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TM4-INV-HP2LV-Motor-Controller-Inverter-Electric-Hybrid-Powertrains-CO150-/390539421179

Bargain


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone know anything whatsoever about this controller?


----------



## EVCan (Oct 11, 2012)

99$ and no reserve price... the seller (NPS) has probably no idea of what this thing is worth. I wonder how this ended up in their hands.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Hollie Maea said:


> Anyone know anything whatsoever about this controller?


All I know is that it is was developed by the Canadian hydroelectric power company, Hydro-Quebec and that it uses a boost converter front end to maintain a constant voltage to the inverter.

http://www.tm4.com/en/home.aspx


----------



## EVCan (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.tm4.com/en/co150en.aspx

This is the page for this controller, although there's not a lot more than what is on the eBay page.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe it fell off the back of a truck. Anyway, regardless of whether he knows what it is worth, a bidding war will push it up to that level before it's done.

Either that or Jack Rickard will get it for $200 then sell it for 8 grand.


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi all,

"Off the back of a truck" may be exactly the case.

I have just received an e-mail from the manufacturer saying that the person they sold it to was unaware that the inverter had been "removed from his inventory, and is currently investigating".

I am also advised that if this item does turn out to have been obtained unlawfully, then TM4 will subsequently offer no support for it.

I must therefor pass on the advice which I received from them, that you do not bid on this item.

Apologies for any confusion, or dashed hopes - I'm pretty gutted, myself !

I will keep the thread up to date with any further information I receive.

Best Regards,

Dave.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

I was going to put in a bid for this item and they took down the listing...bummer. Guess I'll have to wait for Evnetics to design and sell one.


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow... interesting that they cancelled the listing.

It may be that the person who bought from TM4 is going after it after all !


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

I was also going to bid  But the disappearance I think fits the "fell off the back of a truck" model.

I wouldn't expect to see anything coming from Evnetics. From earlier threads, it seems Tess already decided it's more trouble than it's worth. AC controllers are hard to make!


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

Dear All,

I'm pleased to be able to report that this inverter is being returned to its rightful owner.

Best Regards,

Dave.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Good it is getting back to its rightful owner, bummer because I had the high bid.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> Good it is getting back to its rightful owner, bummer because I had the high bid.


I don't think you would have got it for $152.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

It was higher than that. Just only showed that because others were waiting to see how high it might go then jump on it in the last seconds. But I could have gotten it. I know the workings of Ebay quite well. Mostly just do CL stuff any more. Ebay is fine for small stuff but the larger stuff is a bit pricey for shipping. My main fair dried up so I stopped selling a couple years ago. Sucks because I was doing so well. Just got too slow.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

like I said, you would not have got it for $152. I'm not saying you would not have been the high bidder, just not for $152. I was going to put a bid in tomorrow morning and Hollie Maea also said he was going to put in a bid.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I guess we will never know what ever happened to this...


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

See post No. 11.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

E30_Dave said:


> See post No. 11.


That is good, but it may be a good idea to use caution if another one comes up for sale in Salt Lake City where this one was according to the ebay listing.


----------

